

Show HN: Discrete news tracking - painflop
http://daaaily.com

======
Saiyan1
It took me some time to realize the baloons on the upper side where "tags",
what if you prepend a "#", or just add a "Tags:" label to realize sooner.

And I like tyhe idea of the granullar timeline on the bottom, but it is a
little hidden.

Hope it helps :)

~~~
painflop
Thanks for feedback!

